# Dark Elf Dreadlord Preview



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

75hastings69 over at Warseer has posted images of some Dark Elves.


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Those are some good looking sculpts. A Dark Steed that doesn't look Cartoony? Sign me up! The female Dreadlord is nice looking, and I've been waiting on the Draich-wielding Dreadlord since the Army book came out. 
Good find, Jezlad!

Hopefully we'll get a new plastic unit or two at the same time. Harpies and Chariots seem to be the most likely candidates...


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I'd love to see some new harpies and a chariot. I think Dark Riders should be first priority though - they seem such an expensive set of models for a core choice.

/EDIT: the new Dreadlord with great weapon and the mounted one appeal most - provided I can dump the dark steed and stick him on a Cold One. The other two - are they old models they've never released or something?


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Syph said:


> I think Dark Riders should be first priority though - they seem such an expensive set of models for a core choice.


I agree, but what I'd like to see and what I think we will see are a bit different. Harpies are strangely absent from the new book, as are Chariots, I believe. Chariots have been off the GW web site for months now. So, 2 + 2 together.

I'll keep holding out hope for a DR boxed set, as well as plastic Black Guard an a new Malekith... who is also strangely absent from the new book... :security:


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

The one with the great weapon looks pretty sucky. He looks like he is wearing a ironing board on his face or something. The rest look ok though.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Baalirock said:


> I agree, but what I'd like to see and what I think we will see are a bit different. Harpies are strangely absent from the new book, as are Chariots, I believe. Chariots have been off the GW web site for months now. So, 2 + 2 together.
> 
> I'll keep holding out hope for a DR boxed set, as well as plastic Black Guard an a new Malekith... who is also strangely absent from the new book... :security:


Well these are the models I think they'll do too, but whether or not they materialise I dunno.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

got to be honest none of them really appeal to me. They don't jump out the screen, slap me round the face and say "YOU MUST BUY ME!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I agree I'm failey unimpressed by them, none have really dynamic poses, in fact some seem to be about 5 edition era.

Meh in my opinion.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Only the Draich equipped Dreadlord says anything to me, and that says unit Sergeant.

Nothing is remotely interesting about them, and seem really poor. If I'm paying for a collectors model, I expect quality. Archaon has beautiful quality. Valten, the Chosen of Sigmar has beautiful quality. These are Blister pack quality. Come back to me when you put out quality models like the Executioners, Dragon Princes, and the Black Guard were when they came out.

Don't make the tired, old, boring models that you continue to pump out. "OHMYGOD, LOOK AT THIS - NEW MODELS" week in, week out. It's as if the modellers are getting paid commision on top of their pay. Which is bollocks, because that encourages speed, and lack of quality. If they slowed the rate down, then yes, I'd be happy if it improved quality, but when 'collectors', as in special edition, is this Bland, what is seriously the point?


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I think they are alright, they aren't stunning but GW do have a habit of taking poor photos, 3 of the 4 were sculpted by Gary Morley though...


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Actually its somewhat hard to make much out of the 3 on foot ones BUT once you read the "sculpted by" part one should realize that the only that might be useable is the one with Great Weapon. All of the 3 others are done by Gary Morley:laugh:uke:


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Dang it why do they let that man near the very rare female figs, did they not learn anything after Kruellegh the Vile!!! :ireful2:

Sad fact is I'll probably get the female just as they are so danged rare, but damn I thought he had gone/permantly relocated to Lotr or something. Curses.


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

I really love these models. Dark Elves have to be the best looking fantasy army. The quicker they make Dark Eldar look like these's the better.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Personally I quite like them. I'm not as keen on the first one shown in the picture but as squeek has previously said, GW have a habit of taking bad photos. We'll just have to see.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I think there all crap, the great weapon guy is polished crap.....but still crap


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

the greatweapon dread lord looks the best i think, the other three look ok but nothing special.


----------

